# CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!!



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

These will be available within the next 30 days or so from VW...I would like to get an idea who is interested. I will be selling them for $97.30 plus shipping. Shipping is based on your location, so give me a zip if you need to know shipping cost, or go to ups.com and check a 2lb package from 23452.
If you are interested, I can start a list or you can contact me and prepay for the parts if you like.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

I'm in!


----------



## starcar (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! ([email protected])*

I'll drive down to the Beach, if you'll install them free!







(Of course, I'll buy the clear turns!)


_Modified by starcar at 11:22 AM 6-1-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (caj1)*

Just to be clear, this will include the clear turns, as well as the two small reflecotrs that are needed. Also, the turns do come with bulbs.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

sweetness. how much shipped...ha yeah i'll just pick them up


----------



## grandbay (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

wish I knew about these before I ordered the GB. Are they the same?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! ([email protected])*

I have had a couple of people say they are interested, so I will start a list:
1) caj1
2) RS-SIX
3) AJTozzi
4) dgdrew


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:20 PM 6-3-2009_


----------



## AJTozzi (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! ([email protected])*

Add me to the list Bud...
1) caj1
2) RS-SIX
3) AJTozzi


----------



## dgdrew (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! (AJTozzi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AJTozzi* »_Add me to the list Bud...
1) caj1
2) RS-SIX
3) AJTozzi 

4) dgdrew


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! (dgdrew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dgdrew* »_
4) dgdrew

Thank you, you are now on the list.


----------



## SCCC (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! ([email protected])*

I'll grab a set when they're available.. just let me know!
1) caj1
2) RS-SIX
3) AJTozzi
4) dgdrew
5) SCCC


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! (SCCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SCCC* »_I'll grab a set when they're available.. just let me know!
1) caj1
2) RS-SIX
3) AJTozzi
4) dgdrew
5) SCCC









Sounds good, thanks!!


----------



## GogoVDubGadget (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! ([email protected])*

Me want


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! (SCCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SCCC* »_I'll grab a set when they're available.. just let me know!
1) caj1
2) RS-SIX
3) AJTozzi
4) dgdrew
5) SCCC









Caj1, I got my first complete set in, you are at the top of the list.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! ([email protected])*

Question, since these are OEM parts if I get fogging in them will I be able to take them to the dealer for a swap?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! ([email protected])*


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Caj1, I got my first complete set in, you are at the top of the list.

Just left you a VM - I'm ready to order


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks bud. folks, picked them up this afternoon. going to drop them in quick and post a dirty car pic with new clear lenses before i head out of town


----------



## GogoVDubGadget (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! ([email protected])*

Bud - Sent you an email about my order. Thanks.


----------



## frybel (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! ([email protected])*

Put me on the list too!


----------



## AJTozzi (Apr 4, 2009)

What's the smaller clear piece in the picture? Also I'm assuming the orange reflection is due to the bulb, correct?


----------



## PhillyCC (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! ([email protected])*

Hey Bud - Add me to the list as well. I hope to have these in before Waterfest. 
Thanks!







Andrew


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i got them installed before i went on vacation...but forgot to get pics. i will try to snap a couple this afternoon


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Hey bud, quit ordering them all up









tried to order a set today, all the warehouses show 0's.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubtek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubtek* »_Hey bud, quit ordering them all up









tried to order a set today, all the warehouses show 0's. 

Gotta go daily!!
I can add you to my list!!!










_Modified by [email protected] at 4:38 PM 6-16-2009_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Question, since these are OEM parts if I get fogging in them will I be able to take them to the dealer for a swap?


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

I'll have some pics up this evening.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *caj1* »_I'll have some pics up this evening.


i'm going to try to as well


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! (Veedubin02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubin02* »_Question, since these are OEM parts if I get fogging in them will I be able to take them to the dealer for a swap?

They are VW parts being sold by VW, so they will have a 12 month 12000 mile warranty as do all VW parts that are sold after the car.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! ([email protected])*

2) RS-SIX
3) AJTozzi
4) dgdrew
5) SCCC 
6) GogoVDubGadget
7) frybel
8) PhillyCC


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! ([email protected])*

heres a couple...going to post the rest up in another thread b/c i've been slacking








and a big thanks to Bud. nothing like going 10 min down the road for parts


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! (crazywayne311)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazywayne311* »_heres a couple...going to post the rest up in another thread b/c i've been slacking








and a big thanks to Bud. nothing like going 10 min down the road for parts

























Looks good Wayne! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks bud. i put them on as soon as i got home. fog grills were relentless! ha! a little harder than the GLI was. but they're on. thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

Hope to have more sets next week.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Updated list....
2) RS-SIX
3) AJTozzi
4) dgdrew
5) SCCC 
6) GogoVDubGadget
7) frybel
8) PhillyCC
9) VWVirgin1


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Updated list....
2) RS-SIX
3) AJTozzi
4) dgdrew
5) SCCC 
6) GogoVDubGadget
7) frybel
8) PhillyCC
9) VWVirgin1
10) grine19


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

OK, talked to VW today, and should have enough inventory to fill the list next week. As soon as I receive the parts, I will PM you in the order of the list and fill the orders.
Thanks for your patience.


----------



## PhillyCC (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Sounds great...Thanks Bud!


----------



## PassatCC75 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I am interested, but how difficult are they to change? I have not read or seen any DIY instructions on this mod. Any info will be appreciated.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

^^ i think it took most of us 10 minutes or less...a total of 4 screws. one for each vent and one for each light. then you pop the little reflector piece out and the bulb from the light, and reverse order for the new stuff.


----------



## PassatCC75 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

Wayne....thanks for the info. I did a quick look yesterday, and was concerned the front bumper cover had to come off in order to get behind the lights.


----------



## PassatCC75 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! ([email protected])*

Bud...please add me to the list. Zip is 57769. Thanks.


----------



## Nugit (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (PassatCC75)*

I am interested, but how difficult are they to change? I have not read or seen any DIY instructions on this mod. Any info will be appreciated.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pretty easy. My brother found this.................. 
http://newbeetle.org/forums/ph....html

.........and we installed in about 15 minutes. And 4 beers. 



_Modified by Nugit at 6:36 PM 6-28-2009_


----------



## eclane (May 7, 2009)

Hi Bud. Please add me to your list. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (eclane)*

Updated list....
2) RS-SIX
3) AJTozzi
4) dgdrew
5) SCCC 
6) GogoVDubGadget
7) frybel
8) PhillyCC
9) VWVirgin1
10) grine19
11) PassatCC75
12) eclane


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassatCC75* »_Wayne....thanks for the info. I did a quick look yesterday, and was concerned the front bumper cover had to come off in order to get behind the lights.

not a problem...more than glad to help...i need to be in this forum a lot more...but having no money to mod has kept me from doing things to the car and learning her ways....


----------



## TDI_Jeffster (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Updated list....
2) RS-SIX
3) AJTozzi
4) dgdrew
5) SCCC 
6) GogoVDubGadget
7) frybel
8) PhillyCC
9) VWVirgin1
10) grine19
11) PassatCC75
12) eclane
13) TDI_Jeffster
I'll drop you an email about how to send payment. Thanks...


----------



## Blacky1002 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: (TDI_Jeffster)*

Please add me to the list. I neeeeeeed them soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (Blacky1002)*

Updated list....
2) RS-SIX
3) AJTozzi
4) dgdrew
5) SCCC 
6) GogoVDubGadget
7) frybel
8) PhillyCC
9) VWVirgin1
10) grine19
11) PassatCC75
12) eclane
13) TDI_Jeffster
14) Blacky1002


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Updated list....
3) AJTozzi
4) dgdrew
5) SCCC 
6) GogoVDubGadget
7) frybel
8) PhillyCC
9) VWVirgin1
10) grine19
11) PassatCC75
12) eclane
13) TDI_Jeffster
14) Blacky1002


----------



## RS-SIX (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Turns came in yesterday...a day sooner than promised! Thanks Bud.


----------



## doomhunk (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Do these really make a huge difference to the look of the front end? I ask, because my CC arrived at the dealer (in Warsaw, Poland) today and I stull have a week before I pick it up.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (doomhunk)*

What color did you order?


----------



## RS-SIX (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (doomhunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doomhunk* »_Do these really make a huge difference to the look of the front end? I ask, because my CC arrived at the dealer (in Warsaw, Poland) today and I stull have a week before I pick it up.

You're in Poland...you should already have clear turns. These are for US cars with orange markers.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Updated list....
3) AJTozzi
4) dgdrew
5) SCCC 
6) GogoVDubGadget
7) frybel
8) PhillyCC
9) VWVirgin1
10) grine19
11) PassatCC75
12) eclane
13) TDI_Jeffster
14) Blacky1002


Keeping my fingers crossed, but I should be able to fill most of these orders by the end of the week.


----------



## doomhunk (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes indeed, mine are clear. When I saw it in the dealer yesterday, I couldn't work out what it was that you guys were getting worked up about. Now it makes sense








I ordered Deep Pearlescent Black with the Alcantara/ Vienna Cornsilk leather interior. 2.0 Diesel 140BHP 6-speed.
I wanted the 170 BHP and also the DSG, but I was already over budget and couldn't justify either of those luxuries.
Collecting it next Friday now (24 July), due to a delay at the financing company. Can't wait! First trip will be a 400 mile return to home.


----------



## Blacky1002 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Any ETA on the turn signals?


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

Please add me to the list thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (2009CC4M)*

) AJTozzi
4) dgdrew
5) SCCC 
6) GogoVDubGadget
7) frybel
8) PhillyCC
9) VWVirgin1
10) grine19
11) PassatCC75
12) eclane
13) TDI_Jeffster
14) Blacky1002
15) 2009CC4M


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I received some today, so I ahve sent PM's to the people on the list. If I sent you a PM, you have first dibs, so please let me know that you still want them or not so I can fill the orders as quickly as possible.
Thanks to everyone for their patience getting these in! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## frybel (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

PM sent.


----------



## PhillyCC (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

just sent you a message & email...Thanks!


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

Payment sent Bud! Thanks


----------



## PhillyCC (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just received them today! Thanks Bud!
All installed....no screw was there on the fog light covers...Anyone else find this when they did the install?


_Modified by PhillyCC at 12:02 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## grine19 (May 10, 2009)

*Re: (PhillyCC)*

Got back from a trip out of town and there they were! Installed on the car in no time at all. Thanks Bud! Great transaction!


_Modified by grine19 at 2:36 PM 7-28-2009_


----------



## VWVirgin1 (May 22, 2009)

Got mine today will install tonight. Thanks Bud.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (VWVirgin1)*

I have some more available if anyone is interested.


----------



## Blacky1002 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

PM send. Unfortunatelly my VWVortex doesn´t send me a email that so that I know to check PM´s. Anybody knows how to change this?
and YES still want thw white turn signals!!!!


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

Bud have you sent mine out yet? Do you have a tracking number? Thanks Rob


----------



## frybel (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! ([email protected])*

Got em yesterday!







Thanks Bud! Worth every penny!


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! (frybel)*

PM sent, I want


----------



## v8cam1969 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bud, Do you have any more of the clear turns left? If so, I'll take a set. 
Do you have any of the Euro Cupholders for the Corn Silk two tone interior?


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

Bud have you sent out my order yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (v8cam1969)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v8cam1969* »_Bud, Do you have any more of the clear turns left? If so, I'll take a set. 
Do you have any of the Euro Cupholders for the Corn Silk two tone interior?

Yes, I have some in stock. I will have to check on the cupholder for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (2009CC4M)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2009CC4M* »_Bud have you sent out my order yet?

Yes, in transit with UPS.


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bud, recieved yesterday and installed in about 20 minutes. They look great. Thanks again!


----------



## VWVirgin1 (May 22, 2009)

*A few photos - before and after*

A few photos and one of my lux (not great photo) - I love my car and I love my clear turns. Took me 15 minutes.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: A few photos - before and after (VWVirgin1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWVirgin1* »_A few photos and one of my lux (not great photo) - I love my car and I love my clear turns. Took me 15 minutes.


























Looks good, thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: A few photos - before and after ([email protected])*

Just got mine installed:


----------



## TDI_Jeffster (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: A few photos - before and after (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

Installed mine this morning. With a philips screwdriver and a T-20 driver it took about 10 mins. definitely classes up the front end. Thanks Bud for doing this!


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

quick question...what type of bulb is the one included with the clears? Is that little amber part a reflection of the bulb, or is there still an amber reflector in there? Is it possible to make it all clear with "stealth" bulbs?
thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (windycityvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *windycityvdub* »_quick question...what type of bulb is the one included with the clears? Is that little amber part a reflection of the bulb, or is there still an amber reflector in there? Is it possible to make it all clear with "stealth" bulbs?
thanks

there is an amber reflector in the back of the housing.


----------



## 2009CC4M (Jul 22, 2009)

Bud,
I left you a VM at your office. You sent me two drivers side lenses by mistake. I need you to send me out a passenger side one please.


----------



## pinguhk (Aug 11, 2009)

the clear trun looks much better and cleaner.
when I get the car I think I will change them too


----------



## PassatCC75 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! ([email protected])*

This is one of the most cost effective and easiest mods I have ever done. They look great and do change the front end appearance. I also, installed the chrome exhaust tips, another nice, reasonably priced mod.
Thanks Bud! Great service.


_Modified by PassatCC75 at 8:47 AM 8-17-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! (PassatCC75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PassatCC75* »_This is one of the most cost effective and easiest mods I have ever done. They look great and do change the front end appearance. I also, installed the chrome exhaust tips, another nice, reasonably priced mod.
Thanks Bud! Great service.

_Modified by PassatCC75 at 8:47 AM 8-17-2009_

Thank you!!


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

Bud PM sent I want a set!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (jay free)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jay free* »_Bud PM sent I want a set!

Replied


----------



## ccdreamer (May 14, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bud how much to ship to Las vegas 89015?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (ccdreamer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ccdreamer* »_Bud how much to ship to Las vegas 89015?

$97.30 plus $8.97 for UPS.


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

placed my order today!


----------



## moenyc456 (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Hey do you have any more sets available? I am up in Chesapeake and would love to get my hands on a pair.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! ([email protected])*

somewhere i saw instructions on how to correctly install these. does anyone remember where the instructions are posted?


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! (boneshop)*

http://newbeetle.org/forums/ph...60112
It's really easy to install. If you can inch off the top of the grill and slide a flat head driver in, you can push off the top prongs and the thing will come off in no time.
Edit: added my car










_Modified by baye at 3:14 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! (baye)*

thank you baye! i will try to do this soon. i become very nervous when i start digging into my new cc. my hands will shake like yours did.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! (boneshop)*

baye
what does it mean to inch off the top of the grill?


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! (boneshop)*

Once the screw is off the grill, you should be able to wiggle the grill around a bit until it becomes loose enough to stick your finger between the grill and the body panel. 
When I did mine, I simply pulled the grill downward (towards the ground), and then slid a flat-head driver between the top edge of the grill and the body panel, pushed down lightly against the top "prongs" to dislodge them, and the whole thing just popped right off.
Try it out yourself, no brute force should be needed.

By the way, thanks again Bud for the great service!


----------



## slvrmagnum (Apr 14, 2006)

I am trying to decide whether to do this or tint my stockers, they look good, but man, are expensive. Man, they look good though!!!


_Modified by slvrmagnum at 10:20 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (slvrmagnum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slvrmagnum* »_I am trying to decide whether to do this or tint my stockers, they look good, but man, are expensive. Man, they look good though!!!

_Modified by slvrmagnum at 10:20 PM 9-20-2009_

expensive? they are ~ $100 bux. Pretty decent deal for these. Considering you can always sell your stock ones online and make some of the $ back


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! ([email protected])*

put me on the list please. how do i pre-pay?
i sent you an email sep 20.


----------



## slvrmagnum (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

They are expensive compared to the ones I bought for my passat, not saying this is not a good deal, just comparing.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! (boneshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boneshop* »_put me on the list please. how do i pre-pay?
i sent you an email sep 20.

Thanks for the order!!


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

Bud my dealers saw these and are obsessed!
they installed them for free for me!


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (jay free)*

i'm gonna have to get a set of these, but probably not until after i'm married...spending enough money as is..lol


----------



## Volks Motor Works (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! ([email protected])*

Do you still have clear cornersavailable for the cc?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! (Volks Motor Works)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Volks Motor Works* »_Do you still have clear cornersavailable for the cc?

Yes, I have them in stock.


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! ([email protected])*

just ordered these and the euroswitch and cable for rear fogs from Bud... it was a few dollars more than oemplus and ordering separately, but it was well worth it, can't wait to get em


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! (mr1180)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr1180* »_just ordered these and the euroswitch and cable for rear fogs from Bud... it was a few dollars more than oemplus and ordering separately, but it was well worth it, can't wait to get em

Thanks again for the order!!


----------



## cormpilac (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Hi Bud,
Can I get a set as well?
I live in Canada tho...


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cormpilac)*

Just got the clears installed (will show pics later) and LOVE them...
maybe 10-15 mins.. also, I found the left side fog light protector much easier than the right side, but everything else was easy as pie


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (mr1180)*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mrgreek2002)*

Availability is good if anyone is looking!


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Bud,
Looking to get these clear turns soon. Also, can you provide the Euro cupholder in black?
Thanks!


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dcjenkins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcjenkins* »_Bud,
Looking to get these clear turns soon. Also, can you provide the Euro cupholder in black?
Thanks!

X 2 on the euro cup holder, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Bud,
What do you need from me to complete the order for clears?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Costy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Costy* »_Bud,
What do you need from me to complete the order for clears?


Call me and I will get the information I need to complete your order...
Sorry, still no availability through VWoA on the Euro cup holders.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Bud,
Got the clears yesterday and my son and I put 'em on last night and they look great. We're not exactly mod'ers if you know what I mean, the first one took about 25 minutes because of my intense "let's not do anything wrong here on my 3 week old car" attitude but then the next one took only 10 minutes with my new found hubris. Heck, we might even take on changing the license plate holders!
Thanks for the fast service , Bud.


----------



## swaite (Nov 15, 2009)

I would like to buy a set please email me at [email protected]


----------



## ddao2551 (Jan 22, 2010)

Please send quote to 20175. [email protected]


----------



## rconr007 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! (mr1180)*

Do you still have the clear turn signals and I would also like a euro cup holder but in black even though my interior is two tone, but I think the BLACK will get less dirty. My zip code is 11420 Can you tell me the cost of shipping.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (ddao2551)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ddao2551* »_Please send quote to 20175. [email protected]

$97.30 plus $8.67 for UPS.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! (rconr007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rconr007* »_Do you still have the clear turn signals and I would also like a euro cup holder but in black even though my interior is two tone, but I think the BLACK will get less dirty. My zip code is 11420 Can you tell me the cost of shipping.

Yes, I still have them available. I can not order the FEuro cup holders as of yet. VW has not released them into the U.S. Market. That is something you would need to find through one of the importers like OEMPLus.


----------



## FirstCC808 (Apr 1, 2010)

Bud,
Do you still have the clear turn signals? Please let me know how much it cost with shipping. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (FirstCC808)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FirstCC808* »_Bud,
Do you still have the clear turn signals? Please let me know how much it cost with shipping. Thanks.

I do have them in stock. They are $100.00 plus shipping, which will run about $9.00 to OH.


----------



## FirstCC808 (Apr 1, 2010)

How do I go about ordering them from you?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (FirstCC808)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FirstCC808* »_How do I go about ordering them from you? 

Give me a call and I can take payment over the phone.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

what is the part number on these?


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (dcdubbin202)*

thanks ^


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected]edFlagVW)*

Hey Bud just wondering if you had the clearn corners in stock. 
In the past I bought the Adaptive C/C Emblem for the B6 and would love to continue doing business with you.


----------



## albrieva (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! ([email protected])*

Can you give me a quote to 91709? PM me and I will get back to you as soon as I can......


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! (albrieva)*

Just installed mine! Thanks again Bud


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! (cwwiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwwiii* »_Just installed mine! Thanks again Bud

Thank you for the order! BTW, that post you dug up about the solid front emblem, I am pretty sure it will fit a CC. I will do a test fit the first of the week.


----------



## slvrmagnum (Apr 14, 2006)

I think I might have to order these... do I just call you Bud?


_Modified by slvrmagnum at 10:55 AM 4-29-2010_


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: CC Clear Turns from VW...coming soon!!! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *slvrmagnum* »_I think I might have to order these... do you just call you Bud?

Yeah give Bud a call.
----------------------------------------
Yeah I held it up to the CC and it looks like a solid fit. I just don't feel like taking the grill off anytime soon. Let me know if it works. Thanks again Bud! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Heres a photo after the install.










_Modified by cwwiii at 12:51 PM 4-29-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (slvrmagnum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slvrmagnum* »_I think I might have to order these... do I just call you Bud?

_Modified by slvrmagnum at 10:55 AM 4-29-2010_

Yes, just give me a call.


----------



## slvrmagnum (Apr 14, 2006)

Cool, will call you tomorrow and order a set up! Thx.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey Bud how do I go about ordering a set? Zip is 20148.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Veedubin02 said:


> Hey Bud how do I go about ordering a set? Zip is 20148.





[email protected] said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *slvrmagnum* »_I think I might have to order these... do I just call you Bud?
> 
> _Modified by slvrmagnum at 10:55 AM 4-29-2010_
> 
> Yes, just give me a call.


 ^


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Ha thanks, yeah did not even attempt to read anything but the first post for contact info.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm the same way sometimes haha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

how much shipped to 21703?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

rabbit07 said:


> how much shipped to 21703?


pm sent


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Updated list....
> 2) RS-SIX
> 3) AJTozzi
> 4) dgdrew
> ...



the price is for the set right? If so, Im in!! JKEITH72

Question, the amber part is from an amber bulb right? And what is the second piece for?


Shipping to 93539 CA
Thanks!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

jkeith72 said:


> the price is for the set right? If so, Im in!! JKEITH72
> 
> Question, the amber part is from an amber bulb right? And what is the second piece for?
> 
> ...


here is the list:

3C8-953-041-left turn
3C8-953-042-right turn
3C8-807-717-left reflector
3C8-807-718-right reflector


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bumping


----------



## Pensfan87 (May 6, 2011)

Hey Adam, how much for the euro clear turns shipped to 33196. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Pensfan87 said:


> Hey Adam, how much for the euro clear turns shipped to 33196. Thanks!


pm sent :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump :heart:


----------



## billywhite724 (Mar 7, 2010)

how much shipped to 37128 please?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

billywhite724 said:


> how much shipped to 37128 please?


pm sent


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

b u m p


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

b U m P


----------



## waterflyboy22 (May 6, 2011)

How much to ship to 33410? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

waterflyboy22 said:


> How much to ship to 33410? Thanks!


pm sent


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Boosted2003! said:


> :thumbup:


this :laugh:


----------



## SmellyTheDwarf (Jul 26, 2010)

Awesome. Sold. If you've still got some hanging around...

Also, do they fit the 2010 Passat? Would be cool to get a set of clear turns for the wife's ride too.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

SmellyTheDwarf said:


> Awesome. Sold. If you've still got some hanging around...
> 
> Also, do they fit the 2010 Passat? Would be cool to get a set of clear turns for the wife's ride too.


pm sent :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

waterflyboy22 said:


> How much to ship to 33410? Thanks!


thanks for the order my friend :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## ihsoy (Feb 21, 2011)

Shipped to 77386? With extra bag hook for the trunk, too?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

ihsoy said:


> Shipped to 77386? With extra bag hook for the trunk, too?


pm sent :beer:


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

hey Adam can you pm me your phone # again. I lost it. also could you give me a price for the clear turns and extra bag hook with hardware shipped to 21703. thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

rabbit07 said:


> hey Adam can you pm me your phone # again. I lost it. also could you give me a price for the clear turns and extra bag hook with hardware shipped to 21703. thanks!


pm sent.


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

Can you give me a price shipped to 08753? Also with the extra bag hook and hardware?

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

moveingfaster said:


> Can you give me a price shipped to 08753? Also with the extra bag hook and hardware?
> 
> Thanks!


pm sent :beer:


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Can i also get a price quote on strut bearings for CC sport 2.0T to 91324?

Thanks in advance. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Epence said:


> Can i also get a price quote on strut bearings for CC sport 2.0T to 91324?
> 
> Thanks in advance. :thumbup:


pm sent :beer:


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

how much shipped to 22193?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Lucian1988 said:


> how much shipped to 22193?


pm sent :beer:


----------



## erickdogg7 (May 7, 2011)

how much to 98230??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

erickdogg7 said:


> how much to 98230??


pm sent


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Epence said:


> Can i also get a price quote on strut bearings for CC sport 2.0T to 91324?
> 
> Thanks in advance. :thumbup:


They're only like $18-20 for the PAIR from your local dealer....not hating on Checkered Flag, but shipping would kill the deal

Some smaller things are just better bought from your local dealer


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks for all the recent orders everyone :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bumpsies


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump


----------



## waterflyboy22 (May 6, 2011)

*Props*

Just a quick note to thank Adam for getting me my clear turns and exhaust tips for my CC! 
Great guy who will definitely be getting my business again! 
Thanks again!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

waterflyboy22 said:


> Just a quick note to thank Adam for getting me my clear turns and exhaust tips for my CC!
> Great guy who will definitely be getting my business again!
> Thanks again!


 no problem thanks for the feedback :beer:


----------



## tdub57 (Jul 15, 2010)

Adam, how much for the corners to 07108 with a extra bag hook and hardware.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

tdub57 said:


> Adam, how much for the corners to 07108 with a extra bag hook and hardware.


 pm sent :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

in stock ready to ship


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bumps.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Adam, just noticed the sig

Are you from Michigan???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Adam, just noticed the sig
> 
> Are you from Michigan???


I wasn't born there but spent most of my time there and here in Virginia...my family is all still there though. Manistee, Ludington, Grand Rapids, Traverse City, Yipsilanti, and Ann Arbor (to name a few :laugh


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh damn...all over the place!

I'm about 40 minutes from Ann Arbor/Ypsi (in Novi)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Oh damn...all over the place!
> 
> I'm about 40 minutes from Ann Arbor/Ypsi (in Novi)


nice...my uncle hunts near Brighton right up 96 a little ways from you :thumbup:

ive been back three times this year already and ill be in ann arbor at the beginning of september :wave:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

So what took you to Virginia?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> So what took you to Virginia?


family, job, beach,......no snow :laugh:


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

do you have the gold coast trunk lip spoiler? 

I need one..... Black if it comes painted

everyone seems to not have one...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

windsor96vr6 said:


> do you have the gold coast trunk lip spoiler?
> 
> I need one..... Black if it comes painted
> 
> everyone seems to not have one...


pm sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

in stock ready to ship


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

ready to ship


----------



## tcracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Adam! Got them today and already installed. Took about 10 minutes!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

tcracing said:


> Thanks Adam! Got them today and already installed. Took about 10 minutes!


Awesome!! :beer::beer:


----------



## ncarvain (Aug 13, 2010)

How about clear turns and chrome tips to 44130... Could you give me a price on both and separate. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

ncarvain said:


> How about clear turns and chrome tips to 44130... Could you give me a price on both and separate. Thanks!


pm sent.


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

adam,

good morning...I have a similar request as the last guy, even same area.

can you fire me over an estimate for clear turns and chrome tips, 2012 R-Line CC (not sure that matters though). Zip code is 44028

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

instigator31 said:


> adam,
> 
> good morning...I have a similar request as the last guy, even same area.
> 
> ...


pm sent :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

got mine last night! already installed them.. perfect! 

Thank you Adam! would definitely buy more stuff from you....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Lucian1988 said:


> got mine last night! already installed them.. perfect!
> 
> Thank you Adam! would definitely buy more stuff from you....


nice :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

ready to ship


----------



## samops03 (Jun 2, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> ready to ship


I sent you a PM


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> ready to ship


can i get a total price quote to 91324 CA? thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

samops03 said:


> I sent you a PM


i didnt get it??...try again


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Epence said:


> can i get a total price quote to 91324 CA? thanks


pm sent :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

Can I get a price with shipping to 80602? Also...do you have these in stock? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

zmcmahan said:


> Can I get a price with shipping to 80602? Also...do you have these in stock? Thanks.


in stock....and i pm'd you :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

*clear signals*

Interested in a price quote shipped to 32746, thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Austiiin said:


> Interested in a price quote shipped to 32746, thanks!


pm sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

in stock ready to go :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## VWCCMan (Apr 18, 2011)

Will these fit the R-line front bumper?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

VWCCMan said:


> Will these fit the R-line front bumper?


 yep :beer:


----------



## VWCCMan (Apr 18, 2011)

How much for a set shipped to zip code 08872 ?
How do I pay you ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

VWCCMan said:


> How much for a set shipped to zip code 08872 ?
> How do I pay you ?


pm sent...give me a call :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## NastyRLine (Jul 14, 2011)

VW Newb here 
Price to 15212?
How fast will they ship?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

NastyRLine said:


> VW Newb here
> Price to 15212?
> How fast will they ship?


they will ship same day as the order was placed.

sent you a pm with price :thumbup:


----------



## BlkCC-Rline (Jun 30, 2011)

Price shipped to 92128?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

BlkCC-Rline said:


> Price shipped to 92128?


pm sent :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

back from vacation bump


----------



## bon mot (Jul 19, 2010)

PM sent - Quote for 22315


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bon mot said:


> PM sent - Quote for 22315


pm replied :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## CC FROM CC (Jun 9, 2011)

can I get a quote sent to 91351 ? im looking to order these TODAY ! also is there any way to get the orange out of the middle ? thanks adam


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

CC FROM CC said:


> can I get a quote sent to 91351 ? im looking to order these TODAY ! also is there any way to get the orange out of the middle ? thanks adam


$118.88 shipped to you, im not at work anymore though so give me a call tomorrow and ill take care of you :thumbup:...not sure about removing the orange portion


----------



## falseyedol (Sep 8, 2008)

Can I get a price shipped to 10601?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

falseyedol said:


> Can I get a price shipped to 10601?


pm'd you a price :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## NastyRLine (Jul 14, 2011)

Just wanted to say the clears look awesome and Adam is great to deal with. Product ships right away and fast


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

NastyRLine said:


> Just wanted to say the clears look awesome and Adam is great to deal with. Product ships right away and fast


thanks buddy :beer:


----------



## CC RReflex (Aug 10, 2011)

Please pm a price shipped to 07457. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

CC RReflex said:


> Please pm a price shipped to 07457. Thanks.


pm'd you a price :thumbup:


----------



## artist309 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Add me to list pls*

Artist309 zip 62711


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

artist309 said:


> Artist309 zip 62711


just give me a call I have them ready to ship :beer::beer:


----------



## CC RReflex (Aug 10, 2011)

Got them today. Thanks for the great service Adam.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

CC RReflex said:


> Got them today. Thanks for the great service Adam.


:thumbup:


----------



## StraightHYPE CC (Mar 7, 2011)

can u pm me seperate prices for the clear turns and the chrome exhaust tips? 

zip code is 33018


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

StraightHYPE CC said:


> can u pm me seperate prices for the clear turns and the chrome exhaust tips?
> 
> zip code is 33018


pm sent with prices


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## ccturbo (Jul 27, 2011)

...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

ccturbo said:


> ...


huhhh???....:sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## VW Mavs (Aug 23, 2011)

*Clear Turns*

Hey Adam can you PM me a price for the clear turns with shipping to 75081 if its still available. Thanks.


----------



## boosthappymia (Mar 10, 2011)

Price on the lights to 33015 also pricing for exhaust tips for a VR6 CC. -Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

VW Mavs said:


> Hey Adam can you PM me a price for the clear turns with shipping to 75081 if its still available. Thanks.


I have them in stock :thumbup:

pm'd you a price


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

boosthappymia said:


> Price on the lights to 33015 also pricing for exhaust tips for a VR6 CC. -Thanks


pm'd you a price good sir :thumbup:


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Clear turns for 2.0t r-line shipped to 92870? Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Tom333 said:


> Clear turns for 2.0t r-line shipped to 92870? Thank you!


 pm sent :beer:


----------



## jw7382 (Aug 25, 2011)

*Clear Turns Signals*

Clear turns signals for 2.0t lux shipped to 91789? Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

jw7382 said:


> Clear turns signals for 2.0t lux shipped to 91789? Thank you!


 sent you a pm good sir :thumbup:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Price to ship to 77554 for 2012 R-line


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Rlinetexas said:


> Price to ship to 77554 for 2012 R-line


 pm sent :wave:


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi Adam, 
Ill be calling you soon on my order. 
ty!


----------



## berlin92 (Jun 12, 2011)

*Clear turns signals*

Hi Adam, 

How much are the clear turns signals, 09 cc sport. How much shipped to 33569, Riverview, FL 

thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Tom333 said:


> Hi Adam,
> Ill be calling you soon on my order.
> ty!


 cool Im back at work today after a couple days off thanks to Irene...just give me a call :beer:


----------



## [email protected]keredFlagVW (Apr 22, 2011)

berlin92 said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> How much are the clear turns signals, 09 cc sport. How much shipped to 33569, Riverview, FL
> 
> thanks


 pm sent :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## artist309 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Thanks Adam!*

What great service from Checkered Flag! I received my clears, will install tomorrow when it cools off! My daughter loved the VW stickers.


Artist


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

artist309 said:


> What great service from Checkered Flag! I received my clears, will install tomorrow when it cools off! My daughter loved the VW stickers.
> 
> 
> Artist


thanks for the order good sir :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## nangongyingque (Sep 10, 2011)

*I want to buy a clear turn~*

when i buy it could you give me a guide to introduce how to replace it
my Email is [email protected] or you can contact me here~ thanks i'm 09 3.6 4motion CC


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

nangongyingque said:


> when i buy it could you give me a guide to introduce how to replace it
> my Email is [email protected] or you can contact me here~ thanks i'm 09 3.6 4motion CC


sure just give me a call and ill walk you through it :thumbup:


----------



## nangongyingque (Sep 10, 2011)

*I have sent a Email for you*

how i can order it i already tell you my address in email~ thank you please contact me by E mail


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

nangongyingque said:


> how i can order it i already tell you my address in email~ thank you please contact me by E mail


call me in the morning tomorrow we are out of the office on Sundays


----------



## nangongyingque (Sep 10, 2011)

*I just see you message*

so you can reply me on Monday , so could you use E-mail because on Monday I have some classes,maybe not convenience to make call.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

nangongyingque said:


> so you can reply me on Monday , so could you use E-mail because on Monday I have some classes,maybe not convenience to make call.


to complete the order I need you to call....so whenever you have time its fine :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## CuBanLiNk1981 (Jun 5, 2007)

interested in clear turn signals for 2012 cc sport...shipped to 08527


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

CuBanLiNk1981 said:


> interested in clear turn signals for 2012 cc sport...shipped to 08527


pm sent...in stock ready to ship :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

H20 weekend bump


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

vdubbia said:


> please PM me price for order shipped to 13323.


pm sent :thumbup:


----------



## BWD (Mar 19, 2007)

*How much delivered to 75013?*

Do you have in stock?


----------



## Ad[email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

BWD said:


> Do you have in stock?


yes i have plenty in stock


----------



## RENN SCHNELL (Sep 30, 2011)

Is this a OEM VW part? Are these standard in Europe? Please PM price for a pair to 48150


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

RENN SCHNELL said:


> Is this a OEM VW part? Are these standard in Europe? Please PM price for a pair to 48150


yes they are oem vw :beer::beer:

:thumbup::thumbup: To a Fellow Michigander


----------



## jimmer (Mar 31, 2007)

I'd like some, shipped to 62225?


----------



## vdubbia (Jul 22, 2005)

Is there a link with instructions on how to replace? Do they just pop out?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

jimmer said:


> I'd like some, shipped to 62225?


 I have hem in stock just give me a call to order :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## cchasassin (Oct 2, 2011)

Easy instalation? Pm me a price for 77539


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

cchasassin said:


> Easy instalation? Pm me a price for 77539


super easy....I pm'd you a price with shipping I have plenty in stock :beer:


----------



## jimmer (Mar 31, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I have hem in stock just give me a call to order :beer::beer:


THanks Adam, got them in the mail last week.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:...In stock ready to ship


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## Mr.Temp (Oct 25, 2011)

I would like a quote for a set of clears please. Shipped to 12590. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Mr.Temp said:


> I would like a quote for a set of clears please. Shipped to 12590. Thanks!


pm sent.....give me a call to order :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fma18 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey there, I'm a big newbie, practically zero experience

I wanna do it too. How hard is it? Hahaha

Area code 44106; sport 2011 cc


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

fma18 said:


> Hey there, I'm a big newbie, practically zero experience
> 
> I wanna do it too. How hard is it? Hahaha
> 
> Area code 44106; sport 2011 cc


very easy install...I sent you a pm with a price


----------



## MONSTER_NRG (Nov 12, 2011)

Quote for 55378

Thanks


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Got mine!










Typos courtesy of iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

MONSTER_NRG said:


> Quote for 55378
> 
> Thanks


pm sent :thumbup:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

How about a price to 19343? Thx


----------



## TanTheMan67 (Jun 26, 2005)

can you get me a price shipped 80134? 

thanks. 

[tb]


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

TanTheMan67 said:


> can you get me a price shipped 80134?
> 
> thanks.
> 
> [tb]


pm sent with price :thumbup:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

No pm for me? 19343


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

FastB7S4 said:


> No pm for me? 19343


pm sent with prices


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

in stock ready to ship :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## behrad (May 3, 2011)

how much would it be to be shipped to 90211?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

behrad said:


> how much would it be to be shipped to 90211?


pm sent :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

In stock


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi can i get a price shipped to 92126? Also how do I go about paying? thanks!!


----------



## TheProduct (Dec 4, 2011)

Price shipped to 33414?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

PLAccBo said:


> Hi can i get a price shipped to 92126? Also how do I go about paying? thanks!!


pm sent....they are in stock ready to ship just give me a call to order :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

TheProduct said:


> Price shipped to 33414?


pm sent :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

UP


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Still $97.30 if I come pick them up from you. I live out in Chesapeake.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> Still $97.30 if I come pick them up from you. I live out in Chesapeake.


$98.80 sir.....swing by today im here until 530 :beer::beer:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

I won't be able to make it out there until Wednesday or Thursday. Will you be working?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> I won't be able to make it out there until Wednesday or Thursday. Will you be working?


yep ill be here through Friday :beer:


----------



## CGREGG (Nov 26, 2011)

Could you PM me a price and shipping to 44813? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

CGREGG said:


> Could you PM me a price and shipping to 44813? Thanks!


Thank You for the order good sir... :beer:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

*Taking Delivery of My CC This week!*

Can you please send me info on these, shipping to 18940 (PA)?

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

TMCCRline said:


> Can you please send me info on these, shipping to 18940 (PA)?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Terry


Just sent you a PM my friend


Sent from my iPhone....Go Blue


----------



## CGREGG (Nov 26, 2011)

Mine came in today!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

^^looks good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

in stock ready to ship


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

im interested how much shipped to 01902?


----------



## BlkCC-Rline (Jun 30, 2011)

im interested, shipped to 92128 please, thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

xclusiveHB said:


> im interested how much shipped to 01902?


pm sent


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

BlkCC-Rline said:


> im interested, shipped to 92128 please, thanks


pm sent with prices


----------



## xclusiveHB (Jan 4, 2012)

just got mine :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

xclusiveHB said:


> just got mine :laugh:


Thanks for the order man!


Sent from my iPhone....Go Blue


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Just ordered mine from Adam today. Can't wait to get them on the car!

Doug from Texas


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

dcbc said:


> Just ordered mine from Adam today. Can't wait to get them on the car!
> 
> Doug from Texas


Thank you sir....you will have them shortly


Sent from my iPhone....Go Blue


----------



## kappadon3 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Clear turns for 2009 sport*

I am ready for them!!! How much shipped to 28590. I also have questions about ease of installation. thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

kappadon3 said:


> I am ready for them!!! How much shipped to 28590. I also have questions about ease of installation. thanks


pm sent :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

back in stock :thumbup:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Could you hold a set until Friday morning? I can be there right when you open. Or I can just pay for them now and pick them up if you can't hold them.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> Could you hold a set until Friday morning? I can be there right when you open. Or I can just pay for them now and pick them up if you can't hold them.


Call me tomorrow...


Sent from my iPhone....Go Blue


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice. I'll have to put this on my mod list. Anyone use LEDs with these clears?


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Call me tomorrow...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone....Go Blue


Tried calling. I was a little too late, they said you were already off. What is the best time to call tomorrow?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> Tried calling. I was a little too late, they said you were already off. What is the best time to call tomorrow?


I work 730 - 530


Sent from my iPhone....Go Blue


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I work 730 - 530
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone....Go Blue


Got mine yesterday and installed them during the first half of my lunch break today. Easy as can be, and they look great!

Thanks, Adam!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

dcbc said:


> Got mine yesterday and installed them during the first half of my lunch break today. Easy as can be, and they look great!
> 
> Thanks, Adam!


Thanks alot!....Good to meet you, let me know if you need anything else :beer:


----------



## dcbc (Sep 14, 2011)

Will do!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

price shipped to 20874


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

HotredVR said:


> price shipped to 20874


pm sent :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

in stock :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

in stock


----------



## macnplay (Jun 2, 2009)

price shipped to 80111 

thanks mike


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

macnplay said:


> price shipped to 80111
> 
> thanks mike


 pm sent good sir :beer:


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

Price shipped to 34953 please 

Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

9r's_CC said:


> Price shipped to 34953 please
> 
> Thank you


 pm sent :beer:


----------



## JuicyBox (Jan 29, 2011)

price shipped to 91214?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

JuicyBox said:


> price shipped to 91214?


 Pm sent


Sent from my iPhone....Go Blue


----------



## Sphinx8751 (Dec 23, 2011)

These look so good, I'd even consider buying from a U of M fan. I need the price to ship to zip 30043. Go Bucks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Sphinx8751 said:


> These look so good, I'd even consider buying from a U of M fan. I need the price to ship to zip 30043. Go Bucks!


 :laugh: 

sent you a pm :beer:


----------



## eldar (Apr 21, 2009)

Price shipped to 30066 please. 

Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

eldar said:


> Price shipped to 30066 please.
> 
> Thank you.


 pm sent


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## Passat18901 (Jan 16, 2009)

They arrived today. Super quick!

Thanks Adam. :thumbup:

I will post a pic when I get them installed.

I plan on following these installation instructions.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-marker-install-DIY...&highlight=Turn+Signal


----------



## Passat18901 (Jan 16, 2009)

Passat18901 said:


> They arrived today. Super quick!
> 
> Thanks Adam. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


The installation took about 30 minutes. I was being extra careful to not break the plastic clips when removing the old turns.
Note: My fog light cover had Phillips screws retaining them not torx screws. 

My car is filthy so I will post a pic once it's cleaned up a bit.

Very nice upgrade.


----------



## Passat18901 (Jan 16, 2009)

Before:









One of each:









After:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Car looks good sir :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Passat18901 (Jan 16, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Car looks good sir :thumbup:


Adam hooked me up again this week.

He shipped me a radio adapter needed for my upgrade. He had it in stock when no one else did. 

Why did I even bother checking anywhere else. :screwy:

Great price, fast shipping, parts in stock. Adam rules! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Passat18901 said:


> Adam hooked me up again this week.
> 
> He shipped me a radio adapter needed for my upgrade. He had it in stock when no one else did.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir....glad we could help you out


Sent from my iPhone....Go Blue


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

in stock


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

Hello...price shipped to 94553? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

VTECeateR said:


> Hello...price shipped to 94553? Thanks!


 PM sent :beer:


----------



## JCP2010 (Mar 21, 2012)

*Looking for a black cc grill*

I have a 2012 cc lux and I'm trying to find a all black grill. Do you know where I can purchase this item. 

Thanks


----------



## Jimmym1981 (Jan 5, 2012)

Price shipped to 60477. Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Jimmym1981 said:


> Price shipped to 60477. Thank you.


 pm sent :beer:


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

price shipped to 07480 
thx.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

wh1te09gti said:


> price shipped to 07480
> thx.


 pm sent :beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

PM'd again


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Do these fit r lines? ECS's say they dont


----------



## jimmer (Mar 31, 2007)

bacardicj151 said:


> Do these fit r lines? ECS's say they dont


They fit mine


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bacardicj151 said:


> Do these fit r lines? ECS's say they dont


they fit perfect :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bacardicj151 said:


> Do these fit r lines? I read somewhere I think on ecs's website they don't


they fit perfectly :wave:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> they fit perfect :thumbup:


How much to 44011?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bacardicj151 said:


> How much to 44011?


pm sent


----------



## batkeeper (Mar 23, 2012)

*clear turns*

Looking for clear turns....zip is 48076


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

batkeeper said:


> Looking for clear turns....zip is 48076


Pm sent 


Sent from my iPhone....Go Blue


----------



## webtoker (Sep 16, 2010)

Price shipped to 77479


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

webtoker said:


> Price shipped to 77479


pm sent :beer:


----------



## touareg007 (Jan 21, 2005)

33180 please


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

touareg007 said:


> 33180 please


 Pm sent


Sent from my iPhone....Go Blue


----------



## madeinkorea23 (Dec 8, 2006)

price shipped to 90292 please! Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

madeinkorea23 said:


> price shipped to 90292 please! Thanks!


 Pm sent


Sent from my iPhone....Go Blue


----------



## hbombkid (Apr 6, 2012)

price shipped to 22151 please. 

They will fit 2012 sport correct? 

Also how hard are they to install? 

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

hbombkid said:


> price shipped to 22151 please.
> 
> They will fit 2012 sport correct?
> 
> ...


 pm sent :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Is it possible to just buy the passenger side light? I got in an accident and only broke the passenger side light. I may need both but until I pick the car up from the shop tomorrow I believe it's only that one that's broken. Thanks :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> Is it possible to just buy the passenger side light? I got in an accident and only broke the passenger side light. I may need both but until I pick the car up from the shop tomorrow I believe it's only that one that's broken. Thanks :beer:


 yes it is possible sir


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

plenty in stock opcorn:


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

Price shipped to 32003?


----------



## rotorwerks (Aug 7, 2004)

Oh what the hell. 
33498


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

InvertedB said:


> Price shipped to 32003?


pm sent :beer:


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

Price shipped to 17406.

I wonder why ECS says they don't fit the R-Line... I'm definitely not going to order through them if they don't know which models these lights fit.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

dook said:


> Price shipped to 17406.
> 
> I wonder why ECS says they don't fit the R-Line... I'm definitely not going to order through them if they don't know which models these lights fit.


pm sent :beer:

in stock just give me a call sir


----------



## mirage00 (Mar 8, 2012)

Price shipped to 19134?


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

Hi! How about shipping (or total costs) to 76092? :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

mirage00 said:


> Price shipped to 19134?


pm sent


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Pookie64 said:


> Hi! How about shipping (or total costs) to 76092? :wave:


pm sent :beer:


----------



## jeffs42885 (May 8, 2012)

Hi, interested..plz pm


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

in stock


----------



## Macser (May 11, 2012)

Do you ship to Brazil?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Macser said:


> Do you ship to Brazil?


 no we dont...sorry


----------



## wavestowing (May 11, 2012)

how much shipped to 33165?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

wavestowing said:


> how much shipped to 33165?


 pm sent :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

in stock ready to ship :wave:


----------



## LESCC (Jun 3, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> in stock ready to ship :wave:


shipped to 55303? 

2012 cc.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

LESCC said:


> shipped to 55303?
> 
> 2012 cc.


Pm sent


Sent from my iPhone....Go Blue


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

So after skimming through the pages I don't think anyone answered the question about the Orange in the middle....is it from the bulb or is it a reflector?....and can it be removed so the whole light looks clear??


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> in stock ready to ship :wave:


shipped to 56560?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

EC8CH said:


> shipped to 56560?


pm sent :wave:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> So after skimming through the pages I don't think anyone answered the question about the Orange in the middle....is it from the bulb or is it a reflector?....and can it be removed so the whole light looks clear??


The bulb is orange


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks for all the orders fellas :thumbup:


----------



## Jwk (Jun 15, 2012)

I have a 2012 CC R Line. What is the ordering process and cost to ship to 60914?


----------



## Ebbsnflows (May 31, 2012)

Jwk said:


> I have a 2012 CC R Line. What is the ordering process and cost to ship to 60914?


 I have the same question...but shipped to 28730. Thanks!


----------



## jeff080 (Jun 9, 2012)

Price shipped to 32539 please.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

pm's sent :thumbup:


----------



## Vosier (Oct 30, 2006)

2012 CC R-Line. Shipping to Toronto Canada. M1C 4X4. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Vosier said:


> 2012 CC R-Line. Shipping to Toronto Canada. M1C 4X4. Thanks


 pm sent :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

in stock ready to go :beer:


----------



## Bama CC (Jul 26, 2011)

pricing for 22003 please


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Bama CC said:


> pricing for 22003 please


 pm sent :wave:


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

How much shipped to 68102 ? If under 125 sign me up please!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

das lowe said:


> How much shipped to 68102 ? If under 125 sign me up please!


 pm sent :wave:


----------



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

Adam: i sent you a PM, but no RE: did you get it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Righteous Bucks said:


> Adam: i sent you a PM, but no RE: did you get it?


replied


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

Count me in as well. Price of shipping to 33614?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

hvan813 said:


> Count me in as well. Price of shipping to 33614?


pm sent :wave:


----------



## billywhite724 (Mar 7, 2010)

how much to 33128 please?


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

I would like a quote price + shipping for Quebec/ Canada. City.. Take sherbrooke to make it easy.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

billywhite724 said:


> how much to 33128 please?


pm sent :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Thejas said:


> I would like a quote price + shipping for Quebec/ Canada. City.. Take sherbrooke to make it easy.


pm sent :thumbup:


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

Wooooooooooo! My clear turns will be here today between 9:45 and 1:15 I'm so excited


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

das lowe said:


> Wooooooooooo! My clear turns will be here today between 9:45 and 1:15 I'm so excited


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kappaman (Jul 5, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


Could I get pricing and shipping for 32309? Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Kappaman said:


> Could I get pricing and shipping for 32309? Thanks!


pm sent :wave:


----------



## ohsixmtee (Jul 1, 2012)

Shipped to 17602? Thanks.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

Mine are ordered and will post pics as soon as I get them!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

ohsixmtee said:


> Shipped to 17602? Thanks.


pm sent :thumbup:


----------



## TiguanVA (Jul 29, 2011)

22203?


----------



## das lowe (Feb 15, 2012)

Look what I got and put in with in ten minutes


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Price for a set shipped to 08825 ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

CC'ed said:


> Price for a set shipped to 08825 ?


pm sent :thumbup:


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

Got mine...as advertised. Thanks my man. Pics due shortly.


----------



## scald (Jul 11, 2012)

quote to 39180 please...thankya


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

scald said:


> quote to 39180 please...thankya


pm sent


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

I think I'll take a lesson from a buddy and coat the bulbs silver to make them totally clear. LOVE this mod and it took NO time at all to install.


----------



## cngreeno (Jul 11, 2012)

*33064?*

Clear turns please.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

cngreeno said:


> Clear turns please.


pm sent :wave:


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

Do you take PayPal?

amount shipped to 32216?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

martinelles said:


> Do you take PayPal?
> 
> amount shipped to 32216?


pm sent :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

UP


----------



## Viktor Vaughn (May 8, 2012)

Fit the Tig?
02118 shipped

Sent from the Droiiiiid!


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Send me a quote too w/shipping to 25419. Seems like these are flying out of your shelf...


----------



## dgarcia211 (May 21, 2012)

Can I get a quote to ship to 30005.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

pm sent with prices :wave:


----------



## NorCalRLine (Jun 12, 2012)

PM with $/ship to 94549

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

NorCalRLine said:


> PM with $/ship to 94549
> 
> Thanks!


pm sent :beer:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

How much just for the little corner pieces? not the light assembly itself, shipped to 60140


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

usaf-lt-g said:


> How much just for the little corner pieces? not the light assembly itself, shipped to 60140


$34.50 shipped to you


----------



## gooberbora (May 24, 2006)

time to pull the trigger...price shipped to 95070?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

gooberbora said:


> time to pull the trigger...price shipped to 95070?


 pm sent :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

shipped to 07728???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

JLondon said:


> shipped to 07728???


 pm sent :wave:


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Any in stock for pickup?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

illestCC.10 said:


> Any in stock for pickup?


 I have three sets in stock :beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

how much they run for?and how much shipped to 60631?  thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Stero1D said:


> how much they run for?and how much shipped to 60631?  thanks


 pm sent :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## ltbt24 (Sep 17, 2012)

total shipped to 34117? thanks.


----------



## RICO85 (Feb 3, 2011)

Shipped to 93033? Thanks!!


----------



## rocknrod (Jul 26, 2012)

Is there a how-to link for changing these out?
Price on zip 71854 please?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

rocknrod said:


> Is there a how-to link for changing these out?


 It's pretty straight forward, but here you go: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4656550-Clear-side-marker-install-DIY...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

All PMs sent, just give me a call if you would like to order.


----------



## Plagwez (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Adam, 

I'm new to VWVortex. 
I've been following the CC sub-forum for months now and decided to join.  

I'm interested in some clear corners for my 09' CC. 

How much would it cost to ship to 99654 Anchorage, AK? 


Thanks! 

- Josh


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Plagwez said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> I'm new to VWVortex.
> I've been following the CC sub-forum for months now and decided to join.
> ...


 pm sent :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## new2me (Feb 29, 2012)

60450?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

new2me said:


> 60450?


Pm sent


Sent from my iPhone....Go Blue


----------



## TheProduct (Dec 4, 2011)

Shipped to 33414 for an R-Line


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

TheProduct said:


> Shipped to 33414 for an R-Line


Pm sent


Sent from my iPhone....Go Blue


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> up


How much to 02904?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

munnarg said:


> How much to 02904?


pm sent :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

UP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

price update...Im selling the clear turns for $104.92 shipped anywhere in the lower 48 :thumbup:


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> price update...Im selling the clear turns for $104.92 shipped anywhere in the lower 48 :thumbup:


Does that include the little corner pieces as well? 

Yeah I said it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

munnarg said:


> Does that include the little corner pieces as well?
> 
> Yeah I said it!


yes it does :beer:


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

Shipped to 32746


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Austiiin said:


> Shipped to 32746


$104.92


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

48051 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> 48051 :thumbup:


$104.92


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

How much for just the small reflectors? What are the part numbers?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

munnarg said:


> How much for just the small reflectors? What are the part numbers?


 $33.52 shipped.... 

3C8-807-717 (left) 
3C8-807-718 (right)


----------



## fizz215 (Jul 30, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> $33.52 shipped....
> 
> 3C8-807-717 (left)
> 3C8-807-718 (right)


 how much for these small reflectors shipped to Calgary, Canada. Postal: T2G5T7


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

fizz215 said:


> how much for these small reflectors shipped to Calgary, Canada. Postal: T2G5T7


 $53.52 shipped to you :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up opcorn:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*

is the bulb orange or does it have an orange reflector?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

ShadowWabbit said:


> is the bulb orange or does it have an orange reflector?


Thats the one w reflector in housing


----------



## Rossiz28 (Jul 20, 2011)

Price shipped to 46368


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Rossiz28 said:


> Price shipped to 46368


$104.92 shipped to anywhere in the lower 48 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks for all the orders yesterday :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

UP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

in stock ready to go :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

UP


----------



## MattR79 (Apr 18, 2010)

How much shipped to Toronto, Canada M8W 3P4?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

MattR79 said:


> How much shipped to Toronto, Canada M8W 3P4?


I pm'd you prices good sir :thumbup:


----------



## blk10cc (Oct 15, 2012)

i'd like a set. how much shipped to 92782


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

blk10cc said:


> i'd like a set. how much shipped to 92782


PM sent, give me a call if you would like to order.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

How much for the clear turns + passenger fog light grill shipped to 95135. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Faramarz1 said:


> How much for the clear turns + passenger fog light grill shipped to 95135. Thanks.


pm me your vin, I have a few different options on the grille


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## DDvw88 (Mar 19, 2013)

Where can I place an order?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

DDvw88 said:


> Where can I place an order?


Just give me a call and I will confirm shipping and payment info, I am here until 6pm est today :beer:


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

This might be a dumb question but these fit a '09 vr6 right?

If so, how much shipped area code 20147

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

kingtito said:


> This might be a dumb question but these fit a '09 vr6 right?
> 
> If so, how much shipped area code 20147
> 
> :wave:


yes they will fit, sent you a pm with prices :thumbup:


----------



## dsbaker2 (Oct 4, 2012)

how much shipped to 77904? thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

dsbaker2 said:


> how much shipped to 77904? thanks


pm sent :beer:


----------



## jayman4x4 (Sep 8, 2005)

Adam,
Can you get the aspherical mirrors for a 2013 CC Sport Plus? If so, how much for the set shipping to 22193?
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

jayman4x4 said:


> Adam,
> Can you get the aspherical mirrors for a 2013 CC Sport Plus? If so, how much for the set shipping to 22193?
> Thanks!


 No, Vw doesnt make them.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Total w/shipping to 60103 please.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

vwbugstuff said:


> Total w/shipping to 60103 please.


 pm sent


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

I sent you a pm on March 26 and haven't received a reply!


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

price ship to 60712?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Faramarz1 said:


> I sent you a pm on March 26 and haven't received a reply!


 I dont see a pm, were you looking for a price o quote with shipping??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

mEed said:


> price ship to 60712?


 pm sent.


----------



## Racefit (Jan 27, 2012)

I would like to purchase a set of turn signals. Are they still 104.92 shipped and how do I go about purchasing them?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

Racefit said:


> I would like to purchase a set of turn signals. Are they still 104.92 shipped and how do I go about purchasing them?


 They are $112.92 shipped, just give me a call anytime Monday thru Saturday 8-530


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up^


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## FishersCC (Jul 12, 2013)

Anyway to get rid of the orange? or is it a reflector built in?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

FishersCC said:


> Anyway to get rid of the orange? or is it a reflector built in?


Its a built in reflector, considerably less than original stock though.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

back from vacation bump


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> back from vacation bump


Hey Adam, can we order the small triangle pieces for the turn signals separately? I need them for both sides for the OEM orange turns.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

notamechanic said:


> Hey Adam, can we order the small triangle pieces for the turn signals separately? I need them for both sides for the OEM orange turns.


Yes you can, just give me a call when you can I am here until 530 today :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump.


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

I want to be on that list too


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

How much are the turns without the small reflectors?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

munnarg said:


> How much are the turns without the small reflectors?


They are $39.60 each, I have them in stock.

-Adam


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

Are these still available to order? I tried the part numbers in various VW part store sites and it showed no longer available. Maybe the part numbers been changed?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Faramarz1 said:


> Are these still available to order? I tried the part numbers in various VW part store sites and it showed no longer available. Maybe the part numbers been changed?


They're still here:
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/turn-signal-set-clear/3c8998001/

Along with a couple other options:
https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Lighting/Indicator/


----------

